# Last minute nerves...



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been searching for a Cockapoo for a year now so why is it that just days before she's due to come home with us I start asking myself questions like

'do I really want a dog?'

'am I ready for the commitment?'

'will I be able to train her?'

'will she get on with my friends and family?'

'will I regret the decision?'

'will the cats eat her?' ()

Is this normal? What's wrong with me?!


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

YES!!! All very normal. 

But don't worry - all will be fine and you'll love Saffi the moment she's in your arms. 

Don't be suprised if you get the puppy blues for a few weeks after you get her - that's normal too as it can be all a bit overwhelming at first. But you'll soon get to know each other and she'll be part of the family in no time!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

All normal, I had a nagging doubt about wanting a puppy. Especially as hubby was adament that we couldn't have one. When he finally agreed, my nagging doubt lifted  He was my nagging doubt

I didn't really get chance for nerves once we'd decided on a puppy as hubby agreed on the Thursday and we collected Millie on Sunday. All my nerves were in the months before hand when I was doing my best to convince Hubby it was a brilliant idea, whilst sometimes wondering if it really was 

The day you go and collect Saffi and put her in your arms, all your nerves will evaporate and the love will just flow :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

Sorry just realised that I've rambled :huh::huh::huh:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's like last minute nerves before a wedding....it will all be alright on the day!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Yes all normal! 

Having a dog is such a big exciting thing and when it got close to the day to collect Daisy I started to worry about whether I would be a good owner, what she would be like, the children etc etc. And then I didnt believe that it would end up happening! And then driving home in the car I kept looking at Daisy with Annabel thinking to myself 'OMG I have a dog!' I know......slightly bonkers but I am hoping also a bit normal 

You will be fab and all will be fine!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YOu can do it! you know what to expect, you have been on here and posted over 1200 times! you have read all of everyones trials and tibulations...Girl if anyone is ready it is you....heck you can even expect the puppy blues! you got this


----------



## Rustler (Sep 22, 2011)

From my limited experience, yes. 
Two of the children had been asking for a dog for a while and I kept saying no. 
Then when we found the right breeder with the right puppy things moved rather quickly. I kept thinking have we done the right thing right up to the night before.

Did get the puppy blues, but all that said getting Stevie is one of the best things we've done, the whole family love her to bits:ilmc::ilmc:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

It's perfectly normal! xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

YES YES and YES again!! I was so excited about getting Betty but a few days before I got her I started panicking that I couldn't/wouldn't cope.

As I live on my own i was worried I'd never be able to go out, I wouldn't know what to do with her or how to look after her. To be honest the first few weeks were tough. I hated going out and leaving her as I was worried about her and would just want to get home!! Then all of a sudden it all starts to feel a bit more normal. I think what hit me hardest was nothing prepared me for how responsible I would feel for this ball of fluff!!!

You will have ups and downs but it's all normal and you won't regret getting Saffi.

Xxx


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was a nervous wreck up until the second I walked in the breeders house and saw Olive. Then you hold your "baby" and you stop worrying about everything and just take in all of their sweetness. Then after a week of a puppymoon you start with the "What the heck was I thinking???" again!

Olive and my cat love each other. They are best friends. I hope you have a good cat and puppy experience too!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Yes all normal!
> 
> Having a dog is such a big exciting thing and when it got close to the day to collect Daisy I started to worry about whether I would be a good owner, what she would be like, the children etc etc. And then I didnt believe that it would end up happening! And then driving home in the car I kept looking at Daisy with Annabel thinking to myself 'OMG I have a dog!' I know......slightly bonkers but I am hoping also a bit normal
> 
> You will be fab and all will be fine!


Snap, to too sat in the car thinking, 'I have dog, I'm a dog owner now!'


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Snap, to too sat in the car thinking, 'I have dog, I'm a dog owner now!'


I remember walking Betty the first time and not wanting to look like a complete novice dog owner!! But also just looking at her like "wow I have a dog!!"


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!! I still say that!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Phew, what a relief! Thank you for all your reassuring comments


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Perfectly normal Turi, you'll be fine, you have spreadsheets........
Lots of help and reassurance available should you need it :hug:


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I was the same turi! I was going to pick up Maggie thinking oh my goodness what am I doing, what have I gotten myself into. How am I going to cope etc etc. Then when I got her in the car I was soooo excited but also like oh my goodness what have I done! hehe! I can honestly say I havnt regretted it for a second. Had one more wobble about wk two where I just thought things would never get easier and now its just wonderful! I would say now she is 11months it is really getting easier and I just love every second of having her. I love my wee magpie! And you will love your baby too, and its because of this that you are worrying now. Emma x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

There are some things spread sheets don't solve... not many though 

Just started sorting through the puppy things (putting older toys under the bed etc) and showed Marcus how to click the clickers... not sure if I've mentioned before that I tried clicker training my cat Elmo when he was a kitten? Well he must have heard the noise of the clicker from downstairs and he came galloping up for a treat. Was so impressed I gave him a liver treat. Which he LOVED. 

Does anyone else think I'll have difficulties treat training a puppy with a greedy cat in the house?!  Maybe I'll just train them both...!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAHHA train them both for sure!! I'd love to see a cat sit, stay, give high five!!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Turi you will be fine, you have wanted a puppy for so long and have thought everything through. <br />
<br />
Having had Rufus for nearly six weeks now I can honestly say we don't regret him one bit. There is the odd evening when he drives me mad, normally when he's tired but won't give in, like a baby I suppose. Apart from that I love walking him and training him. My advice would be to start puppy classes ASAP 

X 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Anna 

We're booked in for puppy classes from the 2nd April - can't wait!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Turi I will guarantee that the moment you collect Saffi you will never look back. I felt nervous too. I'm inclined to be a control freak so I think I was nervous at the loss of control a dog have on my life. I also had the baby blues - lack of control again! - so was sure I would have the puppy blues but I didn't and have enjoyed every minute of looking after Biscuit. He's been so much easier than a baby! I wish I had done it sooner!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Jane... I too am a control freak so perhaps that why I'm worrying!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I know you are I understand you completely


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

It's nice to be understood


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

It's only natural to feel like that because it's a big commitment/change .... you'll love having her though (and it not as big a change as a real baby!!). :baby2:


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Sue! Definitely not ready for real life babies (yet!) Scary stuff!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi said:


> I've been searching for a Cockapoo for a year now so why is it that just days before she's due to come home with us I start asking myself questions like
> 
> 'do I really want a dog?' *no, you want a cockapoo *
> 
> ...


*Turi ... you will love being a cockapoo owner  *


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Turi
I too worried that Charlie wouldn't like us. Its perfectly natural to be worried. Have to say I can't imagine the house without him now, my perfect moment was this morning when he was so excited to see me when i got up and ŵe have our own private hour together before everyone else gets up. Hes now fast asleep dreaming on my lap


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you JoJo and Sue... feeling much better now. Horrible day at work and stressful week probably didn't help


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

After all the build up I would be surprised if you didn't get the last minute jitters (sp?). You will be just fine and you will be a great dog owner.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Only have myself to blame!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

You have seen just about everyone feeling the same way before their pup arrived. I joined the night I got Mitz but sitting waiting for hubby to bring her home I felt exactly the same way.

Any regrets? None LOL Peppa is hanging over my knee as I type this and Mitz is snoring at my side. Its like having kids. No life will never be the same but its a fantastic different not a bad one. Do expect the puppy blues. Housetraining is almost done here but at one point when I had kids peeing and pooing everywhere and pups peeing and pooing everywhere I did have a few episodes of "what on earth am I doing" but once everything and everyone was cleaned up and settled down it quickly went.

Oooh soon your posts will be lots of lovely settling in pics and then about first walks, training etc


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Sheilagh! 

It’s lovely to get the reassurance you need on here. I’m sure I’ll be fine – just last minute jitters! Four more sleeps now


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Turi CALM DOWN! You cannot possibly have solved all the problems of puppy ownership until you get your puppy. Things to remember, 1 puppy has not read the tranining manual! 2, It is a puppy, has been through an humungus change in its's short life, 3 everyone else on this forum gets it sorted in the end. Stock up on the wine, don't expect pup to be perfect, don't be too houseproud (there is nothing a good steamcleaner cannot sort!) and I believe the phrase is chillax!! You will be fine.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, not even dog owner myself yet but just wanted to send thread hugs and say I'm sure you will be fine - you have done more planning than anyone, which I guess may make you feel like 'how can I admit I am not sure about things' - well you are human and it will be the same if you have huge worries and doubts even when she is at home, as i've read a few times here, the puppies haven't read the books, so don't worry if things don't go exactly to plan, don't be worried to admit you are having a hard time - but - don't forget it will mostly be good times, mad crazy but definitely good.xx


----------



## tosh (Feb 10, 2012)

I am so excited for Turi, Marcus and saffi. The beginning of a happy healthy journey together.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! The end of a hard week is here and I've had one (maybe two) glasses of wine. Needless to say I'm feeling a bit calmer now. I appreciate everyone's help and support but really need to give myself a bit of a mental kick up the bottom, stop being neurotic and believe everything will work out for the best...


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh all completely Normal Turi, even in the first week of having her at home...as much as she will be adorable it will still be rather alien and tiring. The horrid thoughts of I think I loved my life "pre" dog will enter your mind lol. But once you and Saffi have settled with each other a day will come and you will think I love my life with my dog and cant imagine life with out her! Promise. Good luck...we are here for support.xxxx


----------

